
Scientists have figured out what makes Indian food so delicious [2015] - mkagenius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/03/03/a-scientific-explanation-of-what-makes-indian-food-so-delicious/
======
mnkmnk
Is any of the data of flavor compounds open source? I would love to invent new
recipes data science way.

